# Blues Hog Bbq sauce questions?



## jeff42nd (Mar 28, 2010)

I have been searching the net for the ingredients In the Blues Hog Bbq sauces. I have email and I haven't recieved a reply, and it's been a week.

I want to try the sauces but before I do I have some questions. 

Quick question for anybody that has a jar of the stuff.

Does any of the flavoring of Blues Hog Bbq sauce contain any MSG or High Fructose Corn Syrup?

Thanks in advance for any replys


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 28, 2010)

I have known Bill for many years. If you need his phone number. PM me.

Pigs


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 28, 2010)

Dont have any handy right now but can looky at some tomorrow and repoat back. Will testify that whutever it is Bill puts in there sure tastes mighty good. If you want to use it for a glaze be careful with the heat. It burns easy peasy. 

bigwheel


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 28, 2010)

No msg but High Fructose Corn Syrup is in there along with anchovies and vanilla extract.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 29, 2010)

The store which uses and peddles the stuff around here was temporary out of the regular flavor but did have some Tennesee Red. Label like unto this:
Cider vinegar, Ketchup (Tomato concentrate, high fructose corn syrup, corn syrup, vinegar. salt, onion powder, spice) natural flavors, sugar, salt, spices. 

bigwheel


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 29, 2010)

Original and Red...


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 10, 2010)

I had the fortunate pleasure of meeting Bill in Arkansas this year. What a guy.....you might want to go ahead and buy a bottle. It's good...unless your allergic to that stuff. A buddy of mine says raspberry chipotle is good on vanilla ice cream......


----------

